# Our Last Classic Foal is here



## Belinda (May 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]"CROSS COUNTRY HOLD ON TIGHT TO YOUR DREAM"[/SIZE]

His name says it all !! He is a super little guy with a baby doll head and so much refinement.. His sire is Bright Day . He is still a big Moma's boy , but will try and get some more in a few days..


----------



## crponies (May 13, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## txminipinto (May 13, 2008)

Very nice Belinda! But where's his color?


----------



## MBhorses (May 13, 2008)

very prett boy.


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a great crop of Bright babies this year!


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2008)

He is to cool and i love that name


----------



## maranatha minis (May 13, 2008)

Nice baby Belinda!!!


----------



## ponyexpress (May 14, 2008)

Lovely Colt, and cool name ...


----------



## hairicane (May 17, 2008)

Congrats, he is lovely!


----------



## River Wood (May 22, 2008)

Pretty baby!!



Congrats


----------



## Sue S (May 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy, CONGRATS!


----------

